# [RISOLTO] apache-2.0.58 e xml

## funkoolow

salve a tutti,

da quando ho aggiornato apache alla versione 2.0.58, phpsysinfo ha smesso di funzionare lamentando l'assenza del modulo xml in apache. Ho cercato qualche guida in merito googlando ma non ho avuto molta fortuna.

Qualcuno sa come si attiva il modulo che phpsyinfo mi richiede (ecco l'output dell'errore)

per eventuale necessità, ecco le use con cui ho compilato apache e php:

```
funkserver funkoolow # emerge -pv php

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.1.4  USE="apache2 berkdb cli crypt exif ftp gd gdbm imap ipv6 mcve mysql mysqli ncurses nls odbc pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl threads tokenizer truetype unicode xml zlib -adabas -apache -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -gmp -hardenedphp -hash -hyperwave-api -iconv -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -memlimit -mhash -ming -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sasl -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -tidy -vm-goto -vm-switch -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip" 0 kB

funkserver funkoolow # emerge -pv =dev-lang/php-4.4.2-r2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-4.4.2-r2  USE="apache2 berkdb cli crypt ctype exif ftp gd gdbm imap ipv6 mcve mysql ncurses nls odbc pcre readline session spell ssl threads tokenizer truetype unicode xml xsl zlib -adabas -apache -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -curl -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -dbx -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -expat -fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -gmp -hardenedphp -hyperwave-api -iconv -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -java-internal -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcal -memlimit -mhash -ming -mnogosearch -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -oracle7 -overload -ovrimos -pcntl -pfpro -pic -posix -postgres -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -sockets -solid -sqlite -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -wddx -xmlrpc -xpm -yaz -zip" 0 kB

funkserver funkoolow # emerge -pv apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/apache-2.0.58  USE="apache2 ssl static-modules threads -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec" 0 kB

```

----------

## kattivo

Secondo me non hai aggiornato il php correttamente...! Prova a vedere se ti puo' essere da aiuto questo

----------

## .:chrome:.

dando un'occhiata molto veloce ho visto disattivate alcune flag che invece io ho sempre visto attivate per default.

suppongo tu abbia tentato di mantenere la tua configurazione quando è stato fatto l'aggiornamento al nuovo layout dei pacchetti php in portage...

io ho risolto questi problemi rifacendo da capo la riga di php in package.use.

ti consiglio di commentare le tue use, e vedere cosa lui utilizza di default. poi aggiungi in package.use solo quelle di cui hai necessità, cercando di non toglierne nessuna, né di aggiungerne troppe (sarebbe una buona regola generale)

EDIT: hai notato che hai disattivato USE="simplexml"?

----------

## funkoolow

uhm, a dire il vero la use simplexml è disabilitata per il php5 ma io uso il 4. cmq ho provato a ricompilare il php4 con emerge -uDN =dev-lang/php-4.4.2-r2 ma non ho ottenuto alcun miglioramento. ecco l'attuale emerge -pv di php4:

```
funkserver / # emerge -pv =dev-lang/php-4.4.2-r2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-4.4.2-r2  USE="apache2 berkdb cli crypt exif ftp gd gdbm iconv imap ipv6 mcve mysql ncurses nls odbc pcre readline session spell ssl threads tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlrpc zip zlib -adabas -apache -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -dbx -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -expat -fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -gmp -hardenedphp -hyperwave-api -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -java-internal -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcal -memlimit -mhash -ming -mnogosearch -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -oracle7 -overload -ovrimos -pcntl -pfpro -pic -posix -postgres -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -sockets -solid -sqlite -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -wddx -xpm -xsl -yaz" 0 kB

```

----------

## Peach

personalmente uso php5 con supporto XML con queste USE:

```
# equery uses php

[ Searching for packages matching php... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf             ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r2 ]

 U I

 - - adabas              : Adds support for the Adabas database engine

 - - apache              : Chooses Apache1 support when a package optionally supports Apache1

 + + apache2             : Chooses Apache2 support when a package supports both Apache1 and Apache2

 - - bcmath              : Adds support for libbcmath

 - - berkdb              : Adds support for sys-libs/db (Berkeley DB for MySQL)

 - - birdstep            : Adds support for the Birdstep Database Server

 + + bzip2               : Use the bzlib compression library

 - - calendar            : Adds support for calendars (not using mcal!)

 - - cdb                 : Adds support for the CDB database engine from the author of qmail

 - - cgi                 : Enable CGI SAPI

 - - cjk                 : Adds support for Multi-byte character languages (Chinese, Japanese, Korean)

 + + cli                 : Enable CLI SAPI

 - - concurrentmodphp    : Make it possible to load both mod_php4 and mod_php5 into the same Apache2 instance (experimental)

 + + crypt               : Add support for encryption -- using mcrypt or gpg where applicable

 - - ctype               : Enables ctype functions

 + + curl                : Adds support for client-side URL transfer library

 - - curlwrappers        : Adds support for using curl in streams

 - - db2                 : Enables support for IBM DB2 database server

 - - dbase               : Adds support for dbase file format

 - - dbmaker             : Adds support for dbmaker database server

 - - debug               : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - discard-path        : Switch on common security setting for CGI SAPI

 - - doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - empress             : Adds support for the Empress database server

 - - empress-bcs         : Adds local access support for the Empress database server

 - - esoob               : Adds support for Easysoft OOD database

 + + exif                : Adds support for reading EXIF headers from JPEG and TIFF images

 - - fastbuild           : Build PHP quicker (experimental)

 - - fdftk               : Add supports for Adobe's FDF toolkit.

 - - filepro             : Adds support for filePro databases

 - - firebird            : Adds support for the Firebird relational database

 - - flatfile            : Adds dbm support for flat files

 - - force-cgi-redirect  : Switch on common security setting for CGI SAPI

 - - frontbase           : Adds support for the frontbase sql server

 + + ftp                 : Adds FTP (File Transfer Protocol) support

 + + gd                  : Adds support for media-libs/gd (to generate graphics on the fly)

 - - gd-external         : Use the external version of gd rather than the bundled one (possibly dangerous)

 - - gdbm                : Adds support for sys-libs/gdbm (GNU database libraries)

 - - gmp                 : Adds support for dev-libs/gmp (GNU MP library)

 - - hardenedphp         : include the hardened php security patch for the php group of ebuilds

 - - hash                : Enable the hash extension

 - - hyperwave-api       : Adds support for Hyperwave document storage system

 - - iconv               : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 - - imap                : Adds support for IMAP (Internet Mail Application Protocol)

 - - informix            : Adds support for Informix database

 - - inifile             : Adds dbm support for .ini files

 - - interbase           : Adds support for Interbase database

 - - iodbc               : Adds support for iODBC library

 - - ipv6                : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - java-external       : Use the external java extension rather than the bundled one

 - - kerberos            : Adds kerberos support

 - - ldap                : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 - - libedit             : Use the libedit library (replacement for readline)

 - - mcve                : Support for the MCVE credit card payment system

 - - memlimit            : Adds memory usage limiting in supporting programs

 + + mhash               : Adds support for the mhash library

 - - ming                : Adds support for ming library for creating flash format files

 - - msql                : Adds support for the MSQL database server

 - - mssql               : Adds support for Microsoft SQL Server database

 + + mysql               : Adds mySQL Database support

 + + mysqli              : Adds support for the improved mySQL libraries

 + + ncurses             : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 + + nls                 : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - oci8                : Adds Oracle 8 Database Support

 - - oci8-instant-client : Use dev-db/oracle-instantclient-basic as Oracle provider instead of requiring a full Oracle server install

 - - odbc                : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 - - pcntl               : Adds support for process creation functions

 + + pcre                : Adds support for Perl Compatible Regular Expressions

 - - pdo                 : Enable the bundled PDO extensions

 - - pdo-external        : Use the external pecl-pdo extension rather than the bundled one

 - - pic                 : Build Position Independent Code.  Do not utilize this flag unless you know what you're doing.

 + + posix               : Adds support for POSIX-compatible functions

 - - postgres            : Adds support for the postgresql database

 - - qdbm                : Adds support for the qdbm (Quick Database Manager) library

 + + readline            : Enables support for libreadline, a GNU line-editing library that almost everyone wants

 - - recode              : Enables support for the GNU recode library

 + + reflection          : Enable the reflection extension (Reflection API)

 - - sapdb               : Adds support for SAP DB

 - - sasl                : Adds support for the Simple Authentication and Security Layer

 + + session             : Adds persistent session support

 - - sharedext           : Adds support for building shared extensions in php

 - - sharedmem           : Adds support for shared memory use

 - - simplexml           : support for simplexml

 - - snmp                : Adds support for the Simple Network Management Protocol if available

 + + soap                : Adds support for SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol)

 + + sockets             : Adds support for tcp/ip sockets

 - - solid               : Adds support for the Solid database engine

 + + spell               : Adds dictionary support

 + + spl                 : Adds support for the Standard PHP Library

 + + sqlite              : Adds support for sqlite - embedded sql database

 + + ssl                 : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 - - sybase              : Adds support for the Sybase SQL Database Server

 - - sybase-ct           : Adds support for Sybase-CT

 - - sysvipc             : Support for System V-compatible inter-process communication

 - - threads             : Adds threads support for various packages. Usually pthreads

 - - tidy                : Adds support for HTML Tidy

 + + tokenizer           : Adds support for the PHP file parser

 + + truetype            : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + unicode             : Adds support for Unicode

 - - vm-goto             : Use the GOTO Zend-VM

 - - vm-switch           : Use the SWITCH Zend-VM

 - - wddx                : Adds support for Web Distributed Data eXchange

 + + xml                 : Add support for XML files

 + + xmlreader           : Enable XMLReader support

 - - xmlrpc              : Support for xml-rpc library

 + + xmlwriter           : Enable XMLWriter support

 - - xpm                 : Adds support for XPM graphics format

 + + xsl                 : Check/Support flag for XSL library (version 1)

 - - yaz                 : Adds in optional support for the Z39.50 Protocol for Information Retrieval (YAZ)

 - - zip                 : Enable ZIP file support

 + + zlib                : Adds support for zlib (de)compression
```

----------

## funkoolow

e volendo restare col php4 quale potrebbe essere il problema (il php5 non mi è pienamente compatibile con le applicazioni che uso)?

----------

## funkoolow

ho notato una cosa strana: dal relativo phpinfo mi risulta disabilitato il supporto xml (uso il quote per evidenziare):

 *Quote:*   

> './configure' '--prefix=/usr/lib/php4' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/lib/php4/man' '--infodir=/usr/lib/php4/info' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--cache-file=./config.cache' '--enable-experimental-zts' '--disable-cli' '--with-apxs2=/usr/sbin/apxs2' '--with-config-file-path=/etc/php/apache2-php4' '--with-config-file-scan-dir=/etc/php/apache2-php4/ext-active' '--without-pear' '--disable-bcmath' '--without-bz2' '--disable-calendar' '--disable-ctype' '--without-curl' '--disable-dbase' '--with-dom' '--enable-exif' '--without-fbsql' '--without-fdftk' '--disable-filepro' '--enable-ftp' '--with-gettext' '--without-gmp' '--without-hwapi' '--with-iconv' '--without-informix' '--without-kerberos' '--enable-mbstring' '--without-mcal' '--with-mcrypt' '--with-mcve' '--disable-memory-limit' '--without-mhash' '--without-ming' '--without-mnogosearch' '--without-msql' '--without-mssql' '--with-ncurses' '--without-oci8' '--without-oci8-instant-client' '--without-oracle' '--with-openssl' '--with-openssl-dir=/usr' '--disable-overload' '--without-ovrimos' '--disable-pcntl' '--without-pfpro' '--without-pgsql' '--disable-posix' '--with-pspell' '--without-recode' '--disable-shmop' '--without-snmp' '--disable-sockets' '--without-sybase' '--without-sybase-ct' '--disable-sysvmsg' '--disable-sysvsem' '--disable-sysvshm' '--disable-wddx' '--disable-xml' '--with-xmlrpc' '--with-zlib' '--disable-debug' '--enable-dba' '--without-cdb' '--with-db4' '--without-flatfile' '--with-gdbm' '--without-inifile' '--disable-dbx' '--with-freetype-dir=/usr' '--with-t1lib=/usr' '--disable-gd-jis-conv' '--enable-gd-native-ttf' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--without-xpm-dir' '--with-gd' '--with-imap' '--with-imap-ssl' '--with-mysql=/usr' '--with-mysql-sock=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' '--with-unixODBC=/usr' '--without-adabas' '--without-birdstep' '--without-dbmaker' '--without-empress' '--without-esoob' '--without-ibm-db2' '--without-iodbc' '--without-sapdb' '--without-solid' '--with-readline' '--without-libedit' '--disable-xslt' '--without-xslt-sablot' '--without-dom-xslt' '--without-dom-exslt' '--without-mm'

 

ora mi piacerebbe sapere in che modo e da chi è stato settato quel parametro  :Confused: 

----------

## Peach

```
# equery uses php

[ Searching for packages matching php... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf             ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for dev-lang/php-4.4.3-r1 ]

 U I

 - - adabas              : Adds support for the Adabas database engine

 - - apache              : Chooses Apache1 support when a package optionally supports Apache1

 + + apache2             : Chooses Apache2 support when a package supports both Apache1 and Apache2

 - - bcmath              : Adds support for libbcmath

 + + berkdb              : Adds support for sys-libs/db (Berkeley DB for MySQL)

 - - birdstep            : Adds support for the Birdstep Database Server

 + + bzip2               : Use the bzlib compression library

 - - calendar            : Adds support for calendars (not using mcal!)

 - - cdb                 : Adds support for the CDB database engine from the author of qmail

 + + cgi                 : Enable CGI SAPI

 - - cjk                 : Adds support for Multi-byte character languages (Chinese, Japanese, Korean)

 - - cli                 : Enable CLI SAPI

 - - concurrentmodphp    : Make it possible to load both mod_php4 and mod_php5 into the same Apache2 instance (experimental)

 + + crypt               : Add support for encryption -- using mcrypt or gpg where applicable

 - - ctype               : Enables ctype functions

 + + curl                : Adds support for client-side URL transfer library

 - - db2                 : Enables support for IBM DB2 database server

 - - dbase               : Adds support for dbase file format

 - - dbmaker             : Adds support for dbmaker database server

 - - dbx                 : Adds database abstraction layer

 - - debug               : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - discard-path        : Switch on common security setting for CGI SAPI

 - - doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - empress             : Adds support for the Empress database server

 - - empress-bcs         : Adds local access support for the Empress database server

 - - esoob               : Adds support for Easysoft OOD database

 - - exif                : Adds support for reading EXIF headers from JPEG and TIFF images

 - - expat               : Enable the use of dev-libs/expat

 - - fastbuild           : Build PHP quicker (experimental)

 - - fdftk               : Add supports for Adobe's FDF toolkit.

 - - filepro             : Adds support for filePro databases

 - - firebird            : Adds support for the Firebird relational database

 - - flatfile            : Adds dbm support for flat files

 + + force-cgi-redirect  : Switch on common security setting for CGI SAPI

 - - frontbase           : Adds support for the frontbase sql server

 - - ftp                 : Adds FTP (File Transfer Protocol) support

 + + gd                  : Adds support for media-libs/gd (to generate graphics on the fly)

 - - gd-external         : Use the external version of gd rather than the bundled one (possibly dangerous)

 - - gdbm                : Adds support for sys-libs/gdbm (GNU database libraries)

 - - gmp                 : Adds support for dev-libs/gmp (GNU MP library)

 + + hardenedphp         : include the hardened php security patch for the php group of ebuilds

 - - hyperwave-api       : Adds support for Hyperwave document storage system

 + + iconv               : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 - - imap                : Adds support for IMAP (Internet Mail Application Protocol)

 - - informix            : Adds support for Informix database

 - - inifile             : Adds dbm support for .ini files

 - - interbase           : Adds support for Interbase database

 - - iodbc               : Adds support for iODBC library

 + + ipv6                : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - java-external       : Use the external java extension rather than the bundled one

 - - java-internal       : Use the bundled java extension in PHP4

 - - kerberos            : Adds kerberos support

 - - ldap                : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 - - libedit             : Use the libedit library (replacement for readline)

 - - mcal                : Adds support for MCAL calendar system

 - - mcve                : Support for the MCVE credit card payment system

 + + memlimit            : Adds memory usage limiting in supporting programs

 - - mhash               : Adds support for the mhash library

 - - ming                : Adds support for ming library for creating flash format files

 - - mnogosearch         : Adds support for the mnoGoSearch search engine

 - - msql                : Adds support for the MSQL database server

 - - mssql               : Adds support for Microsoft SQL Server database

 + + mysql               : Adds mySQL Database support

 + + ncurses             : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 + + nls                 : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - oci8                : Adds Oracle 8 Database Support

 - - oci8-instant-client : Use dev-db/oracle-instantclient-basic as Oracle provider instead of requiring a full Oracle server install

 - - odbc                : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 - - oracle7             : Adds support for the Oracle 7 Database

 - - overload            : Enable the overload extension

 - - ovrimos             : Adds support for the Ovrimos Database engine

 - - pcntl               : Adds support for process creation functions

 + + pcre                : Adds support for Perl Compatible Regular Expressions

 - - pfpro               : Adds support for Verisign Payflow Pro

 - - pic                 : Build Position Independent Code.  Do not utilize this flag unless you know what you're doing.

 - - posix               : Adds support for POSIX-compatible functions

 - - postgres            : Adds support for the postgresql database

 + + readline            : Enables support for libreadline, a GNU line-editing library that almost everyone wants

 - - recode              : Enables support for the GNU recode library

 - - sapdb               : Adds support for SAP DB

 + + session             : Adds persistent session support

 - - sharedext           : Adds support for building shared extensions in php

 - - sharedmem           : Adds support for shared memory use

 - - snmp                : Adds support for the Simple Network Management Protocol if available

 - - sockets             : Adds support for tcp/ip sockets

 - - solid               : Adds support for the Solid database engine

 + + spell               : Adds dictionary support

 - - sqlite              : Adds support for sqlite - embedded sql database

 + + ssl                 : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 - - sybase              : Adds support for the Sybase SQL Database Server

 - - sybase-ct           : Adds support for Sybase-CT

 - - sysvipc             : Support for System V-compatible inter-process communication

 + + threads             : Adds threads support for various packages. Usually pthreads

 + + tokenizer           : Adds support for the PHP file parser

 + + truetype            : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + unicode             : Adds support for Unicode

 - - wddx                : Adds support for Web Distributed Data eXchange

 + + xml                 : Add support for XML files

 - - xmlrpc              : Support for xml-rpc library

 + + xpm                 : Adds support for XPM graphics format

 + + xsl                 : Check/Support flag for XSL library (version 1)

 - - yaz                 : Adds in optional support for the Z39.50 Protocol for Information Retrieval (YAZ)

 + + zip                 : Enable ZIP file support

 + + zlib                : Adds support for zlib (de)compression
```

così dovrebbe andare... (apparte alcune flag che magari non ti interessano)

----------

## funkoolow

toh, ma guarda un pò che viene fuori dopo l'emerge di php:

```
 * The 'xml' and 'xml2' USE flags were unified in only the 'xml' USE

 * flag. To get the features that were once controlled by the 'xml2'

 * USE flag, turn the 'xml' USE flag on. To get the features that were

 * once controlled by the 'xml' USE flag, turn the 'expat' USE flag on.

```

in effetti ho la relativa flag disattivata, provo a riattivarla e vediamo se possiamo taggare [risolto]  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## funkoolow

finalmente, era proprio quella briccona di flag expat! taggo risolto, ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto e chiudo  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> finalmente, era proprio quella briccona di flag expat! taggo risolto, ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto e chiudo 

 

quindi è possibile che in una installazione ex-novo di php non abbia bisogno di expat? (che come puoi vedere non ho abilitato ma non ho nemmeno testato)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## funkoolow

beh, non saprei. Io per curiosità, conoscendo la risposta al mio problema, ho cercato sul forum usando come chiave di ricerca proprio "expat" e ho trovato post simili al mio in cui viene specificamente detto che l'unica soluzione per avere il supporto xml è attivare la USE expat. Posso inoltre dire con una certa sicurezza che il php4 di default viene compilato senza expat, dato che io ho dovuto metterla nel package.use e non ho specificato da nessuna parte di disabilitarla di default.

Quindi personalmente credo che se con php-select abiliti php4 compilato senza la use expat, il supporto xml non lo avrai attivo. magari fai la prova e fai sapere  :Wink: 

----------

